# Welcoming the man behind IronStock



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to welcome IronMan to the Unpleasant Street Forum.
Some of you may know him form other places on the net.
But for those of you that don't know, this is IronMan, the founder of IronStock.

Welcome to Unpleasant Street!

Jeff


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, and for the off forum threat as well. Now......bring on the villagers with torches.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome to the street


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Thanks Jeff, and for the off forum threat as well. Now......bring on the villagers with torches.


That being said, you better behave or else

Jeff


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Ironman....nice to have you aboard!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I humbly bow before you. Welcome to the Street


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings Ironman, glad you joined the forum and looking forward to your input.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, Ironman, one of my favorite Superheroes of all-time!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

WOW! hows Ozzy! 
Oh wait,wrong Ironman.
Hiya Ironman.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome, Ironman! How is Ladyiron these days? BTW, my Phantom Flyer is still mesmerizing the TOTs!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello Ironman!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun Ironman!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I hope I can contribute in one way or another here, and if not, just prod or poke me once in a while to make sure I’m still breathing. I’m partial to pointed sticks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does a pitch fork count?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Greetings IM & keep breathing! Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------

